# Verkaufe ASUS R9 280 DirectII TOP CU



## DexterMorgan (17. Juni 2016)

Verkaufe Array


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



120.- Festpreis, bieter habe ich viele, jedoch hätt ich gerne einen Selbstabholer in Stuttgart.
Kaufdatum September 2014.



Grafik EngineAMD Radeon R9 280

Bus StandardPCI Express 3.0

VideospeicherGDDR5  3GB

Engine TaktGPU Boost Clock : 980 MHz
GPU Base Clock : 874 MHz

Speicher Takt5200  MHz ( 1300  MHz GDDR5 )

Speicher Interface384-bit

AuflösungDVI Max Resolution : 2560x1600

SchnittstellenDVI Output : Yes x 1 (DVI-I), Yes x 1 (DVI-D)
HDMI Output : Yes x 1 
Display Port : Yes x 1 (Regular DP)
HDCP Support : Yes

Zubehör1 x CrossFire cable 

SoftwareASUS GPU Tweak & Driver

ASUS FeaturesTOP Series 
Super Alloy Power

Abmessungen11.2 " x 5.7 " x 1.5 " Inch
28.448  x 14.478  x3.81   Centimeter


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. Juni 2016)

https://www.amazon.de/Asus-Radeon-DirectCU-Grafikkarte-GDDR5/dp/B00FRV9FDK

Gehts um diese Karte hier ? ihr solltet wirklich mal mehr infos in Verkaufspostings schreiben oder einen Produktlink mit hinzufügen.


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2016)

Im Prinzip hast du recht, vor allem, wenn du was verkaufen möchtest. Wenigstens ein Bild wäre auch immer hilfreich und nett.

Aber Info zu finden ist, bei ASUS, eh einfach. Es ist ja eine R9-280-ohne-X, mit dem DirectCU-II-Kühler. 
Davon gibt's, im Prinzip, derer zwei, aber das "TOP" zeichnet sie als die übertaktete Variante aus. Es muss demnach diese Karte sein.

Preislich, liegt sie im mittleren Rahmen, was Käufer auf eBay dafür bereit sind, zu zahlen. Dort zahlst du halt, mit PayPal zumindest, doppelt Gebühren.
Für bar-auf-die-Kralle könnte man, ernsthaften, also schon dreistellig bietenden, Interessenten, eigentlich entgegen kommen.
So viel Zeit ist nämlich nicht mehr, bis die RX-480 erscheint.


----------

